# HTML5 Struktur?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin grad mal wieder am überlegen wie ich den HTML5 Elemente richtig verwende.
Ich habe eine Tabelle mit Links deren Inhalt in einen Container über der Tabelle per Ajax geladen wird.

Gedacht hab ich mir das jetzt so:

```
…
<section>
   <header>
     <h1></h1>
   </header>
   <article class="ajaxContent">
   </article>
   <table>
      <tr>
         <td>
            <a href="#">xyz</a>
         </td>
         <td>
            <a href="#">xyz</a>
         </td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
         <td>
            <a href="#">xyz</a>
         </td>
         <td>
            <a href="#">xyz</a>
         </td>
      </tr>
   </table>
</section>
…
```

Oder müsste die Tabelle auch in ein Section oder vielleicht sogar in ein nav eingebunden werden?

Viele Grüße


----------



## threadi (18. September 2013)

<nav> wäre falsch, da das nur für Menüs gedacht ist. Rein von deinem Aufbau her wäre <article> das richtige Element.


----------

